# a few photos from training today/cover question



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Nothing exciting, but a few photos.
Curious, what would you guys call this cover that he's in? I'd call it moderately light, but curious what others would consider it.
The duck REALLY wanted to get at his face in the second photo. The bird was shackled and annoyed but otherwise unharmed. Tito LOVES live birds and carries them very gently.
The third photo...if you've ever wondered why goldens are the color they are...natural camo!
The last photo doesn't show it very well, but that's working on de-cheating with the "fingers" of land that Dan has out at his place. This morning I was on one "finger" with Tito, there was about 30 feet of water, then another "finger", then another 30 feet of water, then another "finger" that Dan was tossing bumpers onto. Tito had to jump in, swim, get out, walk across the land, jump back in, swim across, get out, get the bumper, and then do it in reverse. The "fingers" aren't very long, so apparently a lot of dogs cheat rather than going back in the water.
Dan thinks it will be very easy to de-cheat Tito, since he prefers water to land anyway.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Great photos of Tito in the field!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

My that's one handsome pup!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

The Camo photo of Tito is fantastic. So handsome and happy.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Cool pix!!! Great pond! What is the weather like there?
I would call that moderate/medium cover. You can still easily see the dog but the bird is lost when it's on the ground.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I am sure Tito would disagree with the "nothing exciting" comment. 
I would call it moderate cover.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

This is transition season for us, the weather varies wildly from hot and humid (92 degrees and humid on Tuesday) to cool and rainy (70 and rainy yesterday when the photos were taken), and everything in between. But typically the Chicago area has lovely fall weather, cool and crisp. Perfect dog weather! This weekend for our hunt tests is supposed to be upper 60's and sunny.
The place where I train is training HEAVEN. It's a 1000 acre hunt club, with tons of different fields. I don't think we've chased birds in the same field twice! Some are much heavier cover than the photos, some much lighter, some have a few stripes mowed into them, some with trees, and so on. 
There are also quite a few different ponds. The one in the photo is the training pond, with the "fingers" of land that he uses for de-cheating the dogs. There's also the swamp, which I guess is what most people would call a stick pond. Lots of tree stumps, sticks, weeds, and so on. There's yet another pond which is more running water than swimming water, with lots of cover and cat tails, lily pads, etc. One really clean water pond (with fountains!) where he does a lot of basic work. Nice sandy beach on that one. One of my favorites, a pond that's about 30 feet long and 20 feet wide. He uses it strictly for de-cheating. 
Dan is getting 8 dogs ready to go to the UKC Grand Hunt in Georgia in mid-October, so he has some pretty cool stuff set up in the fields and ponds right now. Yet another benefit for Team Tito!






K9-Design said:


> Cool pix!!! Great pond! What is the weather like there?
> I would call that moderate/medium cover. You can still easily see the dog but the bird is lost when it's on the ground.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

P.S. unfortunately, I can only afford to go there once a week.....I shouldn't say where I "train", I should say, where I take lessons!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

I would call it light to moderate cover. I'll be Tito thinks those shackled ducks are the greatest thing since sliced bread.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Tito LOVES shackled ducks. I had to laugh at the JH we did, everyone was hoping the shot flier was good and dead so their dog wouldn't have to pick up a cripple...everyone but ME....Tito would much rather have them alive and waving at him!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Tell Tito that last weekend Fisher got a flyer on the WATER and it was flappin out there waiting for him....I think that's the fastest he's ever swam before! haha


----------

